# Angelneuling auf Kreta



## CAL (27. August 2018)

Hallo werte Foristen,


ich fliege nächste Woche für nen dutzend Tage nach Kreta. Da ich glücklicherweise direkt am Meer wohne, wollte ich mit meiner Frau hin und wieder ein paar Würfe vom Ufer aus machen.


Vielleicht mach ich auch mal eine geguidete Tour, aber da bekommt man das Material ja gestellt. Hier am Rhein fische ich ganz gerne auf Zander und wollte mich dort auch am Spinnangeln versuchen. Prinzipiell stehe ich aber auch anderen Anregungen offen gegenüber.


Kurzum: 

Ich bräuchte eine Empfehlung bzgl zweier Reisespinnruten. Vernünftig darf sie gerne sein, Mondpreise kann ich leider nicht bezahlen.
Ich habe hier noch eine kleine Penn-Slammer rumliegen (ist glaub ich ne 360er). Soll ich mir die einfach noch mal holen?
Was für eine Schnur müsste ich da draufspulen?

Mono wegen der Abriebfestigkeit? Wieviel mm?



Was soll ich sonst noch so in meine Box packen? Von anderer Seite wurde mir geraten einfach nen paar Wobbler einzupacken und gut ist. Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Anregungen und lustige Ideen?


Mit bestem Dank vorab#h


Christian


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. August 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Wo genau auf Kreta geht es denn hin?
Die Bedingungen sind sehr unterschiedlich.
Ansonsten, ich bin früher immer nach GR geflogen und hatte mir ein ganzes Arsenal Reiseruten angeschafft.
Die günstigen Spro GT Reiseruten z.B. haben mich nicht enttäuscht, die Spinn- und Bootsruten aus der Exage STC Reihe waren gut, nur etwas teurer.
Eine Balzer Adrenalin Reisespinnrute war auch ok.
Slammer 360 ist auch ne gute robuste Rolle. Der Trend geht halt zu immer leichterem High-Tech-Zeugs.
Grundsätzlich rate ich einem, der nur ein paar Tage am Mittelmeer verbringt, das Spinnfischen nicht zu priorisieren.
Ansitztechniken, wie Grundangeln und Stippen mit Anfüttern sind in der Regel erstmal erfolgversprechender.
Daher also lange Spinnruten wählen (>2,70). Vielleicht eine in der <40g und eine in der <80g-Klasse.
Oberflächenköder, Sticks etc. funktionieren, Gummieren geht auch.
Je nach Bedingungen sind auch Shorejigs ne Überlegung wert.
Ansonsten, Bleie, ein paar Haken, FC-Vorfachmaterial etc. kannst du in der Regel vor Ort kaufen, Lebendköder auch.
Wenn du zur Slammer Ersatzspulen hast, mach dir eine mit 40er Mono (Grundfischen) und eine mit guter geflochtener (10-15lbs, Spinnen) fertig. 
Vor die geflochtene 2-3m 35er oder 40er FC.


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Ich war letztes Jahr auf Kreta in der Nähe von Sissi. Zum Glück war ich dort in einem Hotel gewesen, was eine Landzuge dabei hatte von der ich wunderbar ins tiefere Wasser kam.

 Popper, Stickbaits und lange Minnows... das waren meine Top Köder. Zügig eingeholt. Barracudas gehen immer... Hornhechte... und ggf Bonito und co. 

 Beim Grundangeln etc, aufs Petermännchen aufpassen. Gibts dort leider auch öfters.

 Posenangeln macht auch mal spaß - aber da schwimmt zuviel Kleinkram rum, der die Köder vom Haken zupft. Ich hab es Zeitbedingt dann ab dem 2. Tag nur mit Kunstködern versucht....


----------



## CAL (28. August 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Danke schonmals, es geht nach Agia Galini (Südküste).
Hab jetzt mal 20-6O gramm Reisespinnruten bestellt. So sollte ich relativ viel abdecken können. Nehme bisschen Kunstköderzeugs mit, paar Jighaken um Tintenfisch anzuhaken und bisschen Grundtackle. Wenn ich was schönes fange, lass ich nen Bild da


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. August 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Petermännchen sind das kleinere Übel, das südöstliche Mittelmeer erlebt derzeit eine Invasion von Rotfeuerfischen. Kreta ist davon auch betroffen.
In Agia Galini war ich vor 25 Jahren, war kurz davor mir dort nen Kutter zu kaufen .
Von dort nach Westen ist die Küste sehr unzugänglich. Falls ihr ein Mietboot findet, könnt ihr eure Ruten auch zum Paternosterangeln nutzen. Oder küstennah gummieren.


----------



## Fr33 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Moin,

jo stimmt - Rotfeuerfisch hatte ich schon verdrängt. Was du vorallem auf Naturköder auch fängst sind Kugelfische. Zwar beim anfassen nicht giftig - aber habe die dennoch mit ner Zange immer ausgeklingt ohne anzufassen. Man weiss ja nie 

 @ CAL

 Welche Rute hast du dir bestellt? Die Globetrotter von Spro?

 Ich sag mal so - sehr viel Kunstköder hätte ich nicht gebraucht. Lange schlanke Minnows, paar kleinere Minnows, Stickbaits und Popper. Ggf ne Hand voll Gummifische und Jig Haken. Farben - immer so bläulich, grünlich, silber, weiss. So extreme Farben wie man es ggf vom Zanderangeln usw. kennt, kannste daheim lassen. 

 Turnschuhe mit Profil oder Tracking Schuhe nicht vergessen - die Felsen dort nicht unterschätzen!


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. August 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Weniger ist mehr, da hast du schon recht, Fr33.
Aber was die Farben betrifft, fischen die Griechen bei Gummis sehr bunt.
Viel Orange, Gelb und Grün, Pink.
Auch die Kabura/Tairaba Köder werden meist in dem Spektrum gefischt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E2hsgSiwek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSow2svDx44
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i0nhYXl-M8

Du hast in Agia Galini auch den Fluss Platis, der dort mündet. Der Bereich könnte durchaus interessant sein.


----------



## Fr33 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Gut im tieferen Wasser sind grellere Farben ggf besser - vom Ufer aus hab ich nur Bisse auf nahezu natürliche Dekore bekommen. Alles was irgendwie nem Hornhecht, Sardine usw. ähnelt... Silber Grün Blau war bisher Top 

 Ich hoffe ich komme nxt Frühjahr mal wieder in den Süden. Mit nem Kleinkind (am Sa sind es 8 Wochen) wist das aber alles schwierig(er)


----------



## CAL (2. September 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Entschuldigt, ich konnte die Tage nicht antworten, da ich beruflich zu stark eingebunden war. 

Ich hatte die DAM Squadra 20-60gr bestellt. Der Händler listete sie auch als verfügbar und wollte sie mir rechtzeitig zuschicken. Das scheint jetzt aber, entgegen der Ankündigung, doch nix zu werden.


Muss daher morgen nochmal in den größeren Angelladen vor Ort und auf das Beste hoffen. Irgendwelche ganz heißen Tipps?


----------



## smithie (2. September 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Habe die genannten SPRO Globetrotter und bin zufrieden - abgesehen von der ganz "schweren" mit ~100g WG, die ein Kollege hat.


Die ist sehr "wabbelig".


----------



## Nacktangler (2. September 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Die bereits erwähnte Exage STC (Shimano) kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe eine mit 50-100g, leichter schadet sicher nicht. Meine ist robust genug, um auch mal als Grundangel missbraucht zu werden. Falls du eine rumliegen siehst... solltest du zuschlagen.


----------



## Fr33 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Hab auch die Globetrotter.... finde die fallen aber leichter aus. Fische die 25-60gr und die 40-80Gr. Meiner Meinung kannst du bei allen Ruten der Serie locker 10gr im WG abziehen... wenn nicht mehr. Die 25-60Gr ist schön als leichtere Rute zu gebrauchen. Die schwerere war meine Hauptrute. Kriterium beim Kauf war damals Transportmaß und eben der Preis.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

….haben da damals einfach geangelt.

lange stippe und wie die einheimischen mit kleine stücke Schwamm am haken


Nimm Dir einfach die älteste Rute mit die noch quer in koffer paßt.


lg nobbi


----------



## Fr33 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

@ Nobbi

er mag aber Spinnangeln …. ich hab nach x Versuchen mit Brotflocke und co auch aufgehört und eben die 1-2h in der Dämmerung mit Wobblern und co. gefischt. Ist im Urlaub besser als Ärger mit der Frau zu bekommen


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

ja 

hatte eine telerute im koffer

und als blinker hab ich einfach das Silberpapier von der Zigaretten schachtel in längs-streifen an den haken gemacht und ein horn-hecht fang ;-))


----------



## Oidaaa (7. September 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Servus,

Ich fliege übernächste Woche auch nach Kreta. 
Nördlich. Rethymnon. 

1. benötige ich einen Angelschein bzw. Lizenz?
2. habe gelesen das es mit dem fischen nicht so besonders sei
Da dort viel mit Dynamit gefischt wurde.

Route wird trotzdem eingepackt


----------



## Fr33 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

(Noch) braucht man in Griechenland und auf den Griechischen Inseln keine Lizenz. Soll ich die kommenden Jahre aber wohl ändern.... vielleicht 

Also einfach dort wo Erlaubt (Hafen und Marinas etc, eher weniger) los angeln. Ggf bischen nach den Einheimischen schauen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Angelneuling auf Kreta*

Ja. #6 nach den Einheimischen schauen.

und Deine kleine fischis---bei ihm ins Körbchen schmeißen.


----------



## Elajitsu (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo ihr lieben,

Bin Ende August auch in Agía Galíni. Braucht man für den Fluss platis eine Erlaubnis und hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Angeln dort ? Ich denke das man da doch relativ gute Aussichten auf Erfolg hat? Ich jige in DE hauptsächlich und würde es auch dort versuchen. 

Freue mich über eure antworten


----------



## afbaumgartner (13. Juli 2019)

Hi Elajitsu, ich denke im Platys muss du im Hochsommer nach Wasser suchen. Wenn dann wirst du am Oberlauf fündig, da ist er aber eher Bach als Fluß.
Es soll dort Bachforellen geben, ich denke aber, dass die Fische -wenn es sie tatsächlich gibt- dort oben schon durch Wassermangel genug gebeutelt sind; ich würde sie nicht befischen.
Ganz oben im Gebirge gibt es noch den Potamos Stausee (Φράγμα των Ποταμών), wo hauptsächlich auf Karpfen gefischt wird.
Über eine Genehmigungspflicht konnte ich nichts finden, für manche griechische Binnengewässer gibt es das. 
Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle auf das Fischen im Meer fokussieren.
Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------

